# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Η/Υ τι φταιει ??

## tsimpidas

παιδια θελω την γνωμη σας για το τι μπορει 
να επαθε ο υπολογιστης μου,
εκει που δουλευε μου εβγαλε κατι καθετες γραμμες στην οθονη

τον εσβησα - τον ξανα αναψα και δουλεψε κανονικα για 
2 ωρες και μετα μου κολησε η οθονη,,,τον εσβυσα 
τον ξανα αναψα και δεν δινει εικονα πια :Sad: ,
μου βγαζει -no signal input-
τα καλωδια τα ελενξα και θα τον παω στον μαστορα,,
Σας παρακαλω να μου πειτε και 
εσεις τι πιστευετε οτι ειναι για να μην με κοροιδεψουν.

----------


## Phatt

Τον δοκιμασες και με αλλη οθονη; Θα μπορουσε να τα εχει φτυσει η καρτα γραφικων η να υπαρχει καποια ψυχρη κολληση στην οθονη η στην καρτα γραφικων.

----------

tsimpidas (04-08-12)

----------


## tsimpidas

ναι τον δοκιμασα,,,,,

----------


## Phatt

Οποτε εστιαζεις στην καρτα γραφικων.Εχε στο νου σου, οτι εαν υπαρχει προβλημα με ψυχρη κολληση η με καποιο εξαρτημα που μπορει να αλλαχτει(πχ πυκνωτης) ο τεχνικος Η/Υ θα σου βγαλη την καρτα αχρηστη, κανεις δεν καθεται να ασχοληθει με την επισκευη τους, που πολλες φορες ειναι κατι ελαχιστο.Εχω κανα δυο τροφοδοτικα που το μονο τους προβλημα ηταν κολλημενα ανεμιστηρακια.

----------

tsimpidas (04-08-12)

----------


## tsimpidas

θα μπορεσει ο τεχνικος να σωσει τις ρυθμησεις μου ??

----------


## Phatt

Ποιες ρυθμισεις ακριβως;

----------


## tsimpidas

προγραμματα και αρχεια ετσι οπως τα εχω [ειχα]

----------


## servicetron

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Παναγιώτη . Αρχικά όμως κάνε μια πρακτική κίνηση που περιγράφω παρακάτω.

Σου αναφέρω ότι λόγω των μεγάλων θερμοκρασιών που έχουμε φέτος, ίσως απλά η θερμοαγώγιμη πάστα της κάρτας γραφικών να έχει χάσει την ψυκτική της ιδιότητα. Η χρησιμότητας της έγκειται στο γεγονός ότι βοηθάει στην καλύτερη επαφή τα ψήκτρας με το υποσύστημα διασφαλίζοντας έτσι καλύτερη απαγωγή της θερμότητας που έχει ως αποτέλεσμα χαμηλότερες θερμοκρασίες. Δυστυχώς όμως έπειτα από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα (συνήθως 1-1,5 χρόνο) και ανάλογα πάντα με την χρήση, η πάστα ξεραίνεται. Αυτό έχει συνέπεια να θερμαίνεται αρκετά το ολοκληρωμένο της GPU και να εμφανίζονται δυσλειτουργίες που αφορούν τα γραφικά της οθόνης. Χρειάζεται αρχικά επομένως, να αλλάξεις τη πάστα στη GPU και να βάλεις καλύτερης ποιότητας όπως η Arctic Cooling και στη συνέχεια να παρατηρήσεις εάν το φαινόμενο που περιέγραψες συνεχίζεται.

  Φιλικά, 

  Μιχάλης

----------

Phatt (04-08-12), 

tsimpidas (04-08-12)

----------


## tsimpidas

και οταν κρυωσε τα ιδια εκανε,,,,,,,,
παντος αναβει σβυνει,,,ο σκληρος ακουγεται να δουλευει
μονο προσβαση σε εικονα δεν εχω 

τα προγραματα και τα αρχεια μεσα στον σκληρο δεν ειναι ολα ??
λογικα θα σωθουν :Unsure:

----------


## Phatt

Δεν εχεις να φοβασαι για αρχεια.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Δεν εχεις να φοβασαι για αρχεια.



για προγραμματα ???

----------


## dextergsxr

> για προγραμματα ???



μη φοβασε το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι...θεωριτικα αν βγαλεις το δισκο και τον βαλεις σε αλλο υπολογιστη ο υπολογιστης θα λειτουργει με το δικο σου περιβαλων (τις ρυθμισεις σου τα αρχεια σου ταπρογραματα σου το wallpaper σου το screensaver κ.τ.λ.) εγω το εχω κανει αρκετες φορες αν και πρακτικα εχεις μερικα μικροπροβληματακια...

απλα αν θες δες αν κατα τυχη η μητρικη σου εχει καμια onboard καρτα γραφικων και δοκιμασε με αυτη...

----------

tsimpidas (04-08-12)

----------


## leosedf

Δεν αναφέρεις μάρκα και μοντέλο ακριβώς, πράγμα σημαντικό.
Ο υπολογιστής καθαρίστηκε ποτέ η έχει 3 δάχτυλα χνούδι μέσα?

----------


## picdev

για να μην δώσεις τσάμπα λεφτά , άνοιξε το κουτί και με μια σκούπα ρούφα ολη τη σκόνη καλά ειδικά απο εκεί που έχει ανεμιστήρες, βγάλε τη κάρτα γραφικών καθάρισε με οινόπνευμα τις επαφές και με τη σκοπυα ρουφα τη σκόνη μέσα απο τη σχισμή που μπαίνει η κάρτα γραφικών, βάλε την πάλι και δοκίμασε, 

επίσης εστίασε τη προσοχή σου στο αν δουλεύει σωστά ο υπολογιστής , δηλαδή ακούς τα windows να φορτωνουν? το πληκτρολόγιο ανταποκρίνεται κανονικά στα κουμπιά που έχουν λαμπάκια? 
αν ειναι ολα οκ τότε απλά άλλαξε μονος σου τη κάρτα γραφικών, μια βίδα ειναι

----------


## 347

μαλον πας για καρτα γραφικων

----------


## tsimpidas

> μη φοβασε το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι...θεωριτικα αν βγαλεις το δισκο και τον βαλεις σε αλλο υπολογιστη ο υπολογιστης θα λειτουργει με το δικο σου περιβαλων (τις ρυθμισεις σου τα αρχεια σου ταπρογραματα σου το wallpaper σου το screensaver κ.τ.λ.) εγω το εχω κανει αρκετες φορες αν και πρακτικα εχεις μερικα μικροπροβληματακια...
> 
> απλα αν θες δες αν κατα τυχη η μητρικη σου εχει καμια onboard καρτα γραφικων και δοκιμασε με αυτη...




αυτα ειναι τα καλυτερα νεα.[οτι δεν θα χαθουν οι ρυθμησεις γενικα]

δυστηχως δεν εχει αποσπομενη καρτα γραφικων [ετσι νομιζω]

ουτε ενα κιλο σκονη και χωμα εχει χαχα,,,, 

και τα κουνισα ολα μηπως εχει κανα αρκ η καμια ψυχρη κοληση 
οπωτε ειμαι για ολη την πλακετα [μαλον]

περισοτερο δεν θελω να το σκαλισω γιατι μπορει να μου πει ο μαστορας οτι 
εκανα μεγαλυτερη ζημια [μαστορας ειναι οτι θελει μπορει να μου πει]

αλλα σκευτηκα κατι αλλο,,,,να αγορασω μια μοναδα και να βαλω τον 
δικο μου σκληρο πανω :Tongue: , για να 
χρησιμοποιησω το τροφοδοτικο σε μια αλλη μοναδα που εχει καει το 
τροφοδοτικο,,,πως σας φενετε η ιδεα μου ??
υποψηαζομαι οτι θα μου βγει ποιο φθινα.

----------


## tsimpidas

> αν ειναι ολα οκ τότε απλά άλλαξε μονος σου τη κάρτα γραφικών, μια βίδα ειναι





αυτο κατω απο το ανεμιστηρακι ειναι ??
γιατι δεν εχει τιποτα αλλο βιδοτο

----------


## ggr

Αν η καρτα γραφικων που εχεις ειναι ενσωματωμενη στην μητρικη, μπορεις να την καταργησεις (σβηνεις τους drivers της) και να τοποθετησεις μια εξωτερικη καρτα γραφικων στην αντιστοιχη υποδοχη της μητρικης. Το ιδιο εκανα κι εγω που αντιμετωπιζα παρομοιο προβλημα.

----------

tsimpidas (04-08-12)

----------


## dextergsxr

> αυτο κατω απο το ανεμιστηρακι ειναι ??
> γιατι δεν εχει τιποτα αλλο βιδοτο



μαλλον η καρτα γραφικων σου ειναι on board... μηπως μπορεις να μας πεις το μοντελο της μητρικης σου (σιγουρα το γραφει καπου)???

----------

tsimpidas (04-08-12)

----------


## tsimpidas

> μαλλον η καρτα γραφικων σου ειναι on board... μηπως μπορεις να μας πεις το μοντελο της μητρικης σου (σιγουρα το γραφει καπου)???




A-open     ετσι γραφει και στην πλακετα και σε μια ψυκτρα αλουμινιου

εβγαλα ενα πλακετακι που ηταν κατο απο το ανεμιστηρακι

----------


## dextergsxr

> A-open     ετσι γραφει και στην πλακετα και σε μια ψυκτρα αλουμινιου
> 
> εβγαλα ενα πλακετακι που ηταν κατο απο το ανεμιστηρακι



a-open τι δεν γραφει το ακριβες μοντελο???

τι εννοεις με το "εβγαλα ενα πλακετακι που ηταν κατο απο το ανεμιστηρακι"

----------


## tsimpidas

> a-open τι δεν γραφει το ακριβες μοντελο???
> 
> τι εννοεις με το "εβγαλα ενα πλακετακι που ηταν κατο απο το ανεμιστηρακι"



A open s661fxm-7s   

εβγαλα ψυκτρα και ανεμιστιρακι και απο κατω εχει μια μεταλικη βαση που εχει 
μεσα ενα τετραγονο πλακετακι

----------


## picdev

μάλλον έβγαλες τον επεξεργαστή, προσεχε τα πιν του γιατί θα πάει άκλαφτος, 
τη παλιά πάστα τη καθαρίζεις με ασετόν και χαρτί κουζίνας, το ίδιο κάνεις στη ψύκτρα, μετά βάζεις καινούρια και το κουμπώνεις οπως πριν, αγορασε μια μεταχειρησμένη κάρτα γραφικών agp με 10ε να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου, και τσάμπα μπορείς να βρεις

----------


## tsimpidas

μολις εβγαλα το τροφοδοτικο και το εβαλα σε εναν αλλον 

και αφου τον δοκιμασα 
τωρα θα μεταμοσχευσω και τον σκληρο,,,,,,

καλη μου τυχη

----------


## picdev

το σκληρό θα τον συνδέσεις σαν δεύτερο στο νέο υπολογιστή, δεν θα ξεκινήσει σε διαφορετική μητρική .
Καλύτερα βρες μια κάρτα γραφικών agp , να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου

----------

tsimpidas (05-08-12)

----------


## chip

μην βάλεις αλλού το σκληρό δίσκο... τα Win θα προσπαθήσουν να κάνουν τις αλλαγές που απαιτούνται για να εκκινήσουν και πιθανόν να μην τα καταφέρουν και έτσι ούτε να ξεκινήσουν και να καταστρέψουν την εγκατάσταση των win (οπότε πάνε τα προγράμματα που έχεις εγκατεστημένα) (τα αρχεία δεν θα έχουν πρόβλημα)
Δοκίμασε να βάλεις κάρτα γραφικών....

----------

tsimpidas (05-08-12)

----------


## tsimpidas

> μην βάλεις αλλού το σκληρό δίσκο... τα Win θα προσπαθήσουν να κάνουν τις αλλαγές που απαιτούνται για να εκκινήσουν και πιθανόν να μην τα καταφέρουν και έτσι ούτε να ξεκινήσουν και να καταστρέψουν την εγκατάσταση των win (οπότε πάνε τα προγράμματα που έχεις εγκατεστημένα) (τα αρχεία δεν θα έχουν πρόβλημα)
> Δοκίμασε να βάλεις κάρτα γραφικών....



ειναι λιγο αργα,για αυτο,,δεν εβαλα σωστα την ψυκτρα στον επεξεργαστη και μετα απο 
5 λεπτα παρεδωσε το πνευμα.

οπως ειπα και πριν επισκευασα μια αλλη μοναδα με το τροφωδοτικο.

εβγαλα τις μνημες και την σιντιερα  για μελοντικη χρηση
και τον σκληρο θα τον βαλω σαν δευτερο 
σε μια καινουρια μοναδα που θα αγορασω.

η φαση ειναι οτι στον αλλο υπολογηστη [που δεν ειχε τροφοδοτικο]ειχε αποσπομενη 
καρτα γραφικων,,,,και αν ειχα λιγη υπομονη θα επισκευαζα τον προτο.

εμαθα με τον δησκολο τροπο [μια ζημια 15-25ευρο=παμε για καινουριο]

παντως σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις συμβουλες σας :Smile:

----------


## dextergsxr

παντος και επεξεργατη βρισκεις μεταχειρισμενο σε πολυ λιγα λεφτα....

----------


## KOKAR

.......................

----------


## tsimpidas

στον δευτερο που εβαλα το τροφοδοτικο 
λεω να βαλω και μια μνημη 4αρα απο το 1 που εχει 
τωρα,,
απλα την αλαζω ετσι ??
δεν θελει τιποτα αλλο λογικα,,, :Unsure: ,εσεις τι λετε ??

----------


## stav

> μη φοβασε το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι...θεωριτικα αν βγαλεις το δισκο και τον βαλεις σε αλλο υπολογιστη ο υπολογιστης θα λειτουργει με το δικο σου περιβαλων (τις ρυθμισεις σου τα αρχεια σου ταπρογραματα σου το wallpaper σου το screensaver κ.τ.λ.) εγω το εχω κανει αρκετες φορες αν και πρακτικα εχεις μερικα μικροπροβληματακια...
> 
> απλα αν θες δες αν κατα τυχη η μητρικη σου εχει καμια onboard καρτα γραφικων και δοκιμασε με αυτη...




σε περίπτωση που αφαίρεσης τον σκληρό και τον τοποθέτησης σε άλλο pc ( οποιοδήποτε ) δεν θα έχεις πλήρες λειτουργά του συστήματος gt το λειτουργικό είναι προσαρμοσμένο με την μητρική από το άλλο pc .. αν όμως το τοποθέτησης σε υπολογιστή με την ίδια μητρική τότε θα λειτουργήσει κανονικά .....

----------

